# Dents and Scrapes



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone reccommend someone to remove a dent and scrape to a tailgate?

Revesing blues I'm affraid!


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Belfast, but wife has the car in P'down for half the week.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

can it be pushed out or will it need painting.... if it can be pushed out i have a number for dent devils. they fixed a door dent in my wifes car and now if i showed u u would never see. if it needs painting i can give u a number for several good body shops depending on how much u want to spend on the repair.... give me a shout if u are interested and i'll PM u some numbers!


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

It needs a bit of paint. I have a number for Dent devils, I would almost use them to take out the dent and then deal with the paint seperately. 

It was the point of a skip that did the damage!

Those other numbers would be great.

Cheers Ronnie.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I will gther a couple from expensive and VERY good i use them to cheap and VERY god would use them on an older car or one i was about to sell. They are armagh direction if that is ok with u


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Any news on those numbers Ronnie?


----------

